# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-27: как он есть в первом приближении.

## Skylark

Решился открыть "веточку" и "набить" ее определенными материалами по этому изделию. Речь пойдет исключительно о "геометрии", о точности обводов, т.е. о том, что делает из модели, похожей на оригинал, масштабную копию. Надеюсь, тема будет небезынтересна любителям авиации; моделистам, желающим собирать свои шедевры с учетом многочисленных нюансов; 3D-дизайнерам, пытающимся разобраться в разношерстных источниках. В свою очередь, очень рассчитываю на плодотворный диалог с "братьями по оружию"  :Smile: ; готов обсуждать самые разные нюансы конструкции, принимать справедливую критику, обмениваться недостающей информацией... (если "все не засохнет на корню", есть планы по расширению списка (F-15, F-16, F-18, A-10, МиГ-29)). Итак, вперед...

Почему Су-27? Есть несколько основных причин:
1. Убежден: на данный момент времени нет пластика, достойного своего оригинала. А это грустно, поскольку неточная модель крадет красоту, выверенность форм и отточенность линий у реального самолета. Соответственно, рождается довольно искаженный образ по сравнению с тем внутренним порывом, который возникает при виде такого большого натурального изящества!  :Smile: 
2. Имеется задача по созданию 3D-модели "Сухаря" (это моя работа  :Smile: )
3. Собрано немало материалов: замеров, эскизов, фото - что позволяет достаточно точно описать геометрию. 

Как водится, небольшой обзор по уже опубликованной графике. Заранее прошу простить некоторую безаппеляционность моих утверждений или горячность оценок. Все только ради искусства!  :Smile:  Скажу сразу: я с огромным уважением отношусь к большинству графических материалов, в которых видна определенная работа, а авторы не замечены в тупом плагиате. Да и без ошибок не бывает...

1. Графика Алексея Михеева (в монографии издательства "Полигон", книге Андрея Фомина "Су-27. История истребителя”). Если по прорисовкам конструкции и «рентгенам» Алексея, выполненным в разные годы, я могу сказать – НЕВЕРОЯТНО (но факт), то сами чертежики неоднозначны. Если «полигоновская» работа была первой ласточкой, не точной, но, кстати, очень хорошо проработанной в деталях, то проекции в книге А. Фомина не радуют даже этим. 
2. Графика Павла Теплова (PKL #3’92). Достойно проработанные чертежики. Главный минус – неточность. А жаль…
3. Графика Вячеслава Глазкова (журнал «Авиация и Время»).
А вот этот материал и будет отправной точкой в дальнейшем обсуждении «геометрии» самолета. Самый большой плюс – точность обводов. Это натуральный Су-27! Заключение не голословное: с автором удалось поговорить на эту тему. Многие собственные замеры реальных самолетов (в данном случае: Су-27) в очередной раз «натуральность» этих чертежей подтверждают. Теперь ложка дегтя: есть досадные ошибки и их немало.
4. Остальные материалы не радуют отсутствием точности еще больше, поэтому здесь приводиться не будут. 


«Отталкиваясь» от п.3, имея на руках эти чертежи, сотни фотографий, большое число эскизов с замерами, попробую «сварить» сборную солянку. Итак, первым делом подкрашу в красный цвет боковик чертежа с проблемными (на мой взгляд) зонами, которые потребуют доработки и  уточнений. Но это уже в следующей мессаге… За сим откланиваюсь…

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Skylark, поддерживаю Ваше намерение двумя руками! И, хотя не являюсь поклонником или, тем более, фанатом этого ероплана чувствую, что работа здесь будет проделана грандиозная, сродни работе по МИГ-29-му.
С искренним уважением.

----------


## Любомирский

Слежу за темой. Очень интересно осбенно в том свете, что на будущий год 2 фирмы завили о намерянии выпустить в 1/72 Су-27.
Сам я давно пытался разобраться, но просто утонул в море графики, чертежей, фотографий. 
Проще с малоизвестными самолетами - информации не много, радуешся каждой фотографии, и для себя все понятно. Сложнее с известными машинами типа Су-27. Информации реально горы, перелопатить нереально, понять что к чему тоже...
В общем, слежу за темой и надеюсь почерпнуть полезную информацию. 
С уважением.

----------


## Skylark

Изображение Diagram #1.
Розовым цветом выделены участки чертежа, по которым у меня имеются возражения и я готов их зафиксировать. Приходится констатировать: поднять тему полной ревизии - задача практически неподъемная (жизни не хватит  :Smile: ). Поэтому: что есть, то - есть...

Пункт №1.
Участок представляет собой "юбку" поворотной части носового конуса. В закрытом положении стыкуется с силовым шпангоутом №1. Здесь достаточно спорно прорисованы: контур стыка в верхней части, крышки люков доступа к оборудованию, форма крышки датчика угла атаки и самих датчиков, форма и размеры крышек антенн, антенны системы госопознавания. К тому же силовое кольцо между радиопрозрачным обтекателем и юбкой отрисовано широковато. Его реальная ширина - 40 мм.  Наклон осесимметричного конуса - 7,5 гр. вниз от строительной горизонтали, а, соответственно, наклон основного ПВД - 4 гр. 
Дополнительная информация будет "прицеплена" далее...

----------


## vomit airways

Замахнуться на такой прототип в плане "геометрии" - это, конечно,
поступок! А в контексте данного ресурса, поступок альтруистический, так как большинство будет лишь "созерцать" ход работы... :Wink: 

Неоднократно пытался заняться тем же и останавливался на неразрешимом для себя - "поймать" точную геометрию общей, так сказать, линии этой машины - изгиба и выгнутости спины и брюха, т.е. тех линий, которые и делают Су-27, образно, "Коброй в броске". Любые фото заявленной степени точности чертежа не помогут, а как добиться точности подобных измерений на живом самолете, точности всех этих "превышений" и "привязок" к мнимой СГФ и возможно ли это в принципе на реальной матчасти? Наверное, это может быть только в специальных материалах КБ по аэродинамике и конструкции...

Очень надеюсь, Саша, по мере развития этого топика, развеять свои сомнения!

Пара лючков с надписями и замками на них по "Пункту №1" где-то валяются у меня в кач. сувенира - могу измерить, но у тебя, кажется, все это есть (когда-то присылал мне эскизик этого узла с клепкой).

----------


## Skylark

2 vomit airways:
Приветствую, Андрей (не ошибаюсь?  :Wink: ).
Никаких великих альтруистических задач перед собой не ставлю...  :Smile: 
Имеющиеся чертежи с минимумом сечений вполне отражают суть самолета, остается немного "подправить" детали, на которые у автора не нашлось сил, времени или желания. Есть точные контуры и есть точные сечения, а с.г.ф при этом не сильно и важна, это ж не рабочие материалы ... 

Пункт №1 (продолжение)
на картинке "details-1" (фото экспоната музея Вооруженных Сил) обозначено несколько характерных размеров и видна совершенно отличная от чертежа верхняя часть стыка. Вдобавок, в верхнем крае носовой части фюзеляжа должны быть вырезы под проушины крепления "юбки" поворотной части к носу (на фото, к сожалению, не видны). Допускаю, что на ряде самолетов этих вырезов нет (может быть "гуляет" ось навеса), но такой верхней части стыка, как на чертежах, я не видел нигде. Также на фото заметен дефлектор ОЛС, который довольно часто мелькает на фото самолетов поздних серий, но который никак не отражен в чертежах. Обращаю внимание на размер и положение крышки антенного люка (выкрашена в белый цвет). У меня размеры несколько разошлись (замеры двух бортов), но на чертежах эти крышки все равно явно мелковаты, да и рядом расположеннные лючки не соответствуют замерам ...

----------


## vomit airways

> Есть точные контуры и есть точные сечения


Э-э-э-э....
Можно задавать вопросы по этой "данности"...?

----------


## Skylark

2 vomit airways:
Cтранноватый у нас диалог получается: я Вам одни вопросы задаю, Вы мне другие... По существу: задавайте любые вопросы, на что смогу ответить - отвечу.

----------


## Serega

саш, все эти отличия могут быть из-за серий. Они же бадяжат самоли не только как надо, но и "как получится".

кроме того, может та машина, что в музее - одна из первых, которую постоянно дорабатывали, и в конце концов самоль стал просто бадяженным.

Эт я к чему. Рисуя самоли для книги миг-29, повылазило столько деталей, что мы с Антохой просто были в шоке. Например - на нескольких самолях есть приклёпанный уголок перед фонарем. Только на нескольких. Так может и тут - на нескольких самолях что-то нестандартное - и тебе как раз такой самоль и попался. 

Так что думаю обобщать тут опасно. и если чертить - то конкретный самоль.

Кстати деталировка этих чертежей что-то не сильно мне понравилась. Помню, там какие-то расхождения по обшивке на килях. В общем смотреть надо.

----------


## Skylark

Привет, Сереж...
Безусловно, "гуляние" размеров и местоположения люков, съемных панелей, обтекателей антенн и т.п. - практика и обычная, и неизбежная... 
Анализ обмеров и множества фотографий самолетов разных серий дает повод для некоторых выводов, которыми я и делюсь здесь. Это в бОльшей степени относится к общей геометрии, чем к конкретным деталям. Но, если точно видно, что какая-то часть самолета практически неизменна от серии к серии, то это уже несоответствие опубликованных чертежей и реала. Я лишь указываю на то, что мне показалось "подозрительным". Меня можно опровергнуть графической или фотографической информацией. Буду только рад - ведь это новые нюансы в истории развития и жизненного цикла самолета. Я не пишу о том, в чем не уверен, хотя допускаю, что могу ошибаться. Например, мне не нравится на чертежах флюгарка датчиков угла атаки и скольжения. К тому же на руках есть промеры этой детальки (кстати, стоявшей на МиГе (они одинаковые) :Smile: ). Просмотрев кучу фот, можно ответственно заявить: на чертежах Су-27 (АиВ) флюгарки прорисованы некорректно. И т.д, и т.п. "В общем, смотреть надо"...  :Smile:

----------


## vomit airways

> Самый большой плюс – точность обводов. Это натуральный Су-27! Заключение не голословное: с автором удалось поговорить на эту тему.


Извини, упустил - да Андрей (со товарищами от морской авиации :Smile: ).

Возможно я забегаю вперед - тогда еще раз извините, но правильно ли я понял, что основные обводы и сечения данного чертежа нужно просто принять "по умолчанию",как наиболее правильные и в дальнейшем в этой теме подтверждений тому или, наоборот, корректировок не последует? :Confused:

----------


## Skylark

2 vomit airways:
Да, я сечения и обводы "принял по умолчанию", ибо корректировать "ОКБ-шные" сечения смысла не вижу никакого...  :Smile: 
Хотя "прокралась" в одно из сечений ошибочка, но об этом позднее...

В файлике "details #1A" общий вид обтекателя и габариты флюгарки датчика угла атаки и скольжения. Ну, и несколько люков на "юбке" - куда их девать.  Много чего еще не хватает, но, в целом, как-то так...

----------


## Skylark

Перед "ковырянием в пункте №2" хотелось бы обозначить место в носовой части Су-27, которое издатели пластика игнорируют (впрочем, как и многое другое). На картинке Details #2 контуром примерно обозначена зона "вздутия" обводов перед козырьком фонаря в районе установки корпуса ОЛС (дабы вписать сей агрегат в обводы носовой части).

----------


## Skylark

Пункт №2.

Фонарь кабины и резервный ПВД...

Собственно к форме никаких претензий нет. А вот общая прорисовка так себе. Складывается ощущение, что линии проведены дабы обозначить фонарь и на этом все заканчивается. Нет никакой прорисовки кожуха приборного отсека, кожуха цилиндра фонаря, отсутствуют кресло, ИЛС и зеркала. Не отрисовано открытое положение. Никак не показан герметик, а ведь ширина этой полосы между рамой и остеклением "гуляет" по фонарю от 6 до 10 мм (хотя, учитывая общую толщину линий чертежа, - это было бы достаточно проблематично воспроизвести). 

В файлике "details #2A" собственная прорисовка (черным цветом) наложена на закрашенный желтым чертеж В. Глазкова. На раме фонаря присутствуют лючки ( по шесть с каждой стороны). Назначение видится в доступе к петлям на раме и "крюкам" на подфонарке для подгонки и настройки закрытого положения фонаря. Замеры и обзор фотографий позволяют усомниться в положении первого лючка на чертежах из "АиВ".
На эскизах №1 и №2 показаны общие размеры подпружиненной створки, прикрывающей "посадочное гнездо" стремянки и геометрия лючков рамы фонаря.
Теперь ответы на обозначенные вопросы. Вопрос верхний касается формы куска остекления. По крайней мере в верхней части этот кусок достаточно близок к конической поверхности, что хорошо заметно на фото слева. Вопрос нижний касается резервного ПВД. Во-первых, обращает на себя внимание установочный угол (на чертежах В. Глазкова ПВД явно направлен вниз). Во-вторых, на чертежах явно виден компенсатор (местное вздутие на трубке), что опять же, скорее нонсенс. На приведенных фото этот компенсатор отсутствует. Возможно, на каких-то бортах это имеет место быть, но видеть таких не доводилось. Вызывает сомнение и общая форма ПВД и его местоположение (см. фото).

----------


## Skylark

Пункты №3 и №4.

Створка передней ниши шасси и, собственно, стойка...

Но, начну, с файлика "Su-27-details-3+4.jpg". Автор чертежей "забыл" пририсовать штыревую антенну радиокомпаса на "спине" центроплана.

Створка непростая (в плане формы) в "хитром" месте носовой части, там, где плавно изменяются ее наклон и обводы (напомню, 7,5 гр. вниз на обтекателе). Этот "изгиб" - пусть и в искаженном виде - виден в файле "Su-27-details-3+4+.jpg" (картинка "А"). Там же хорошо виден спиртовой бачок. Хотя у меня нет точных данных о его размерах, форма и расположение данной детали на створке в чертежах явно отличаются от того, что видно на фото. Еще один нюанс состоит в том, что створка "висит" на петлях с выносной осью, т.е. при открытии уходит не только вправо по полету, но и несколько вверх. Поскольку форма поверхностей здесь непростая, чтобы створка нигде не цеплялась, видимо, пришлось "играть" наклоном осевой шарниров подвески (на картинке "Su-27-details-3+4.jpg" это заметно). Точно не скажу, но по прикидкам у меня этот угол получился равным 3 гр. вниз. Также видно, что будучи открытой, створка с ее нижним краем находится повыше рулежной фары. В применении к чертежам можно сказать, что задний нижний угол створки стоит на месте, а вот переднюю часть я бы приподнял. Кстати, проекционные размеры створки: ширина - 530 мм, длина - 2460 мм. Еще "напряг" угол наклона рулежной фары. После прикидок по фоткам меня он получается 9 гр. вниз. Такого маленького наклона, как на чертежах видеть не доводилось (но, может и есть такие фары).
Стойки (и передняя, и основные) прорисованы "странновато". В общем и целом все детали, вроде в наличии, но форма - так себе. Добавил фотографий с подробностями по передней стойке. Самый-самый "глюк" видится в неточном расположении по высоте гидроцилиндров управления поворотом относительно оси проушин крепления звена рычажной подвески колеса (см. изображение "Su-27-details-3+4+.jpg" (картинка "D")). На чертежах этот размер порядка 90 мм, по моим прикидкам - 112,5 мм. Эта разница слишком заметна, чтобы ее игнорировать. Прикидывал несколько длиннофокусных фотографий стоек разных бортов - цилиндры эти везде "вылезают", хотя может и такая правда жизни где-то есть.

----------


## Skylark

Поправки к пункту №1:
Нашел ошибку - спешу исправиться...  :Smile: 
Наклон ПВД-18 вниз не 4, а 4,5 градуса. На картинке же "details #1A" этот ПВД отрисован под правильным углом. Единственное, что там не прорисовано точно - это штанга ПВД-18. На реальном самолете она несколько другая. Результат коррекций в прикрепленном файле Su-27-PVD-18.jpg. Кстати, на МиГ-29 стоит такой же ПВД-18, только на другой, более длинной штанге.

Пункт №5.
Корневая часть тормозного щитка. Чертежи не стыкуются с реальными ТЩ. Получается, что щиток несколько короче (я двигал переднюю кромку - задняя стоит точно), у него другие створки, прикрывающие ниши кронштейнов навески щитка (они Уже и трапецивидной формы). Да, и вырезы в обшивке под эти ниши не доходят до стыка. Некоторые замеры этого места представлены в файле Su-27-airbrake.jpg.

----------


## vomit airways

Саша, спасибо, что не забрасываешь тему! К сожалению, мало чем можем помочь, но "продолжения банкета" требуем и ждем всегда! :Smile:  

Еще вопрос - нельзя ли все это еще и с клепом дать. :Rolleyes:  
У нас трумпетеровские модели в 32-ом масштабе, а на строевых машинах даже потайный клеп ой как видать, не говоря уже о "винтах". На фотках, в принципе есть, но очагами - часто не хватает законченной картины по началу и окончанию шва...

----------


## Skylark

Андрей, к сожалению, у меня достаточно фрагментарные данные по клепу (29-му Мигу в этом отношении повезло больше). Больше всего удалось сделать эскизов по носовой части "сушки". Если успею к финишу этой темы, то "прицеплю" носовую часть с линиями силового набора, прорисованными на основе замеров. По остальному "клепу" - увы, информации не много. Надеюсь, прикрепленные файлы как-то помогут...  :Smile: 

p.s. Интересно - это как же надо "пилить" "трумпетера", чтоб выпилить из него модельку, похожую на Су-27?  :Wink:

----------


## Skylark

Пункт №6.
Решетка перепуска ВЗ на чертежах имеет нестандартную форму нижней кромки. Вероятнее всего - это ошибка! Фото стандартного варианта прилагается...

----------


## Kasatka

Саша, привет! как-то вдруг наткнулся на эту тему! сто лет тебя не видел!

спасибо что держишь нас всех в курсе предмета!

Я лично использую твои данные для того, чтобы донести хоть что-то разумное до производителя =)

про Су-27 от Трумпа.. ну.. не будь таким жестоким.. Похож ведь! с доработками.. =) Ты аккуратнее с такими заявлениями! Китайцев много! и у них длинные руки =)))))

----------


## Skylark

> Саша, привет! как-то вдруг наткнулся на эту тему! сто лет тебя не видел!
> 
> спасибо что держишь нас всех в курсе предмета!
> 
> Я лично использую твои данные для того, чтобы донести хоть что-то разумное до производителя =)
> 
> про Су-27 от Трумпа.. ну.. не будь таким жестоким.. Похож ведь! с доработками.. =) Ты аккуратнее с такими заявлениями! Китайцев много! и у них длинные руки =)))))


Привет, Сереж...  :Smile: 

Причем здесь жестокость? Из "китайской песни" слова не выкинешь...  :Biggrin:  Хотя, согласен, китайцев - дохрена... Пора иероглифы учить...  :Tongue:

----------


## Vurger 13

Уважаемый Skylark. Сообщите, пожалуйста размеры носового обтекателя и ПВД со штангой.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Наткнулся тут случайно на изыскания нашего западного коллеги в отношении академовского Су-27. Ну если с носовым конусом давно все ясно, на замену лежит нос от Квикбуст, то предложение по фонарю несколько удивило, есть в нем что-то
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=132790

----------


## Vurger 13

Мне с конусом ничего не ясно. Решил делать в 24 масштабе, дерево, прастик, металл, с нуля в общем. С одной стороны долго и тяжело, с другой - свобода действий. Нужны размеры, может кто знает.

----------


## Nazar

> Наткнулся тут случайно на изыскания нашего западного коллеги в отношении академововского Су-27. Ну если с носовым конусом давно все ясно, на замену лежит нос от Квикбуст, то предложение по фонарю несколько удивило, есть в нем что-то
> http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=132790


А что он делал с фюзеляжем , точнее с посадочным местом под фонарь , после уменьшения его ширины.
Сергей б а почему ты выбрал квикбуст , мне миниарм больше понравился б если надо , могу достать ( правда без ПВД )

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Квикбуст просто предложили из того, что было так сказать, специально конус не искал. Я его покрутил в руках, сравнил с родным, показался довольно похожим, правда в диаметре чуть-чуть больше положеного :Confused: 
Если надо, могу сделать фото. 
Насчет фонаря я так понял, что посадочная ширина никак не уменишилась, он сошлифовал боковые наплывы и потом подклеил самостоятельно новые чуть ниже. Из-за этого фонарь чуть приподнялся, как и ветровое стекло.
А кстати, ракеты миниарма на Су-27 не завалялись нигде случаем?

----------


## Nazar

> А кстати, ракеты миниарма на Су-27 не завалялись нигде случаем?


P-27 ( все четыре ) в принципе достать могу .

----------


## ttr225

Если что, ракеты есть здесь http://aftermarket.com.ua/index.php?categoryID=1162

----------


## Nazar

> Если что, ракеты есть здесь http://aftermarket.com.ua/index.php?categoryID=1162


Я их беру напрямую у производителя и значительно дешевле , тем более для своих я на ракетах "навариваться" :Biggrin: (если это так можно назвать )  я не собираюсь .

----------


## Sergei Galicky

> P-27 ( все четыре ) в принципе достать могу .


Достань, а!? Надо 6 штук. 4 Р-27Р(2 пойдут для Миг-29) и две длинные Р-27ЕТ. Ну и деку на старфайтера тогда давай заодно. По деньгам решим вопрос

----------


## ttr225

Я просто предложил вариант

----------


## Nazar

> Достань, а!? Надо 6 штук. 4 Р-27Р(2 пойдут для Миг-29) и две длинные Р-27ЕТ. Ну и деку на старфайтера тогда давай заодно. По деньгам решим вопрос


Я Игорю на днях позвоню , мне у него все равно смолу забирать , узнаю сколько стоят , есть ли уже отлитые и сразу тебе отпишусь.
Деку тебе уже заныкал. :Smile:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Я понимаю, что целому модератору замечание делаю, но все-таки... Ребя, может вы эти свои купи-продайские вопросы пейджером решать будете?

----------


## Skylark

2 Vurger 13
см. файл. 

2 Sergei Galicky
решение по фонарю, в общем, понятное... фонарь размещается повыше и его миниатюрность меньше бросается в глаза. К сожалению, в целом это проблему не решает.

----------


## Nazar

> Я понимаю, что целому модератору замечание делаю, но все-таки... Ребя, может вы эти свои купи-продайские вопросы пейджером решать будете?


Как громко сказал - цельный модератор  :Wink: 
Прекращаем.

----------


## ALI

Про Су-27 от ICM : http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...ryid_1475.html

----------


## Alibatros

А кто что может сказать про Су-27 в 48 масштабе от Трумпетера?

----------


## Kasatka

> А кто что может сказать про Су-27 в 48 масштабе от Трумпетера?


а что есть такая модель? у Трумпа вроде только в 32-м масштабе модель

----------


## Alibatros

> а что есть такая модель? у Трумпа вроде только в 32-м масштабе модель


Вернее она от MiniHobbyModels, для меня это тоже самое что Трумпетер...  :Redface:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

На мой взгляд просто ужас - носовой конус и фонарь чего стоят, плюс танковая клепка. Тот же почивший Zhengdefu и то точнее скопировал академ. 
Лучше все же академ или перепаковка Моделиста -только нужно открывать коробку и смотреть крылья -на своем академе недавно обнаружил, что крылья провисли вниз, что не есть гуд.

----------


## Nazar

Моделист больше не пакует Су-27, так что только Академ.
А у Трумпетер и Су-32 ФН делал в 48м :Biggrin: , мы его в магазине еле продали в свое время.

----------


## Alibatros

Т.е. не мучится а сразу в корзину? И покупать Академ?

----------


## Kasatka

в 48-м масштабе альтернативы Академу к сожаленью нет.

----------


## SLONE

А какие вопросы к пункту 10? Могу профессионально ответить.

----------

